# Anyone want to play?



## MarkMcD

Hi all,

I don't know about anyone else, but over the years I've collected hundreds of little bits of ideas I thought I might do something with in time, but lots of them just sit there waiting, and waiting, and waiting.......

So, I thought it might be fun to try a game. I'll upload one of them I quite like, as a midi file, and then if anyone fancies, they can add a bit, and then the next person can add a bit, and see if we end up with anything worth listening to. What do you think?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/augt5y3ak6xn74w/Experiment 1.mid?dl=0


----------



## Pugg

MarkMcD said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but over the years I've collected hundreds of little bits of ideas I thought I might do something with in time, but lots of them just sit there waiting, and waiting, and waiting.......
> 
> So, I thought it might be fun to try a game. I'll upload one of them I quite like, as a midi file, and then if anyone fancies, they can add a bit, and then the next person can add a bit, and see if we end up with anything worth listening to. What do you think?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/augt5y3ak6xn74w/Experiment 1.mid?dl=0


Can you please post it where I _do not_ have to register?


----------



## MarkMcD

Ahhhh, I didn't realise that folks would have to register to access the dropbox. I will look into it. I did try to just attach it directly with the forums own attachment facility, but I wasn't able to manage it. I'll have another go, thanks for brining this to my attention Pugg


----------



## MarkMcD

This is the new link, hope it helps 

View attachment Experiment 1.mid


----------



## Canaeus

Excellent idea! I added 6 bars... hope I didn't screw up the thing 

View attachment Experiment%201b.mid


----------



## MarkMcD

Hi Canaeus, No of course you didn't screw anything up, it's just to play with, and I love what you did, I would never have continued it like that, and that's exactly what I hoped for, some completely different views of the material, great stuff 

It might take a while to start filling up, but let's see where it goes, thanks for taking part

Mark


----------



## Chordalrock

Dropbox HAS started asking for registration BUT you don't have to register, you can just close that popup and download the file.


----------



## Pugg

Chordalrock said:


> Dropbox HAS started asking for registration BUT you don't have to register, you can just close that popup and download the file.


Will try it again, thanks.


----------



## arnerich

Here's my contribution.

View attachment Experiment 3 .mp3


----------



## MarkMcD

lol, I love it! Thanks Arnerich. I think you might have saved it as an mp3, I can't open it in Sibelius I think, I tried but it wont do it, can you save it again as a midi file, that way it should open in any music program. Or is there a way to open it in Sib?


----------



## Canaeus

I love it too, Arnerich, if I may say so. You must save it as a midi-file however in order for others to be able to work on it


----------



## arnerich

Glad you enjoyed it, here's the midi file!

View attachment Experiment 3.mid


----------



## Crassus

The best I could do in 15 minutes

View attachment experiment 3.mid


----------



## MarkMcD

Crassus thanks, your best in 15 mins is fabulous. Once the novelty wears off, I might take everything and give it a good edit, there's some great material coming, thank everyone


----------



## arnerich

Crassus said:


> The best I could do in 15 minutes
> 
> View attachment 91897


Good addition, nice work.


----------

